# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Rrënjët ideologjike të socializmit: Marksi dhe Lenini, teoricienët e terrorit

## Savage

*Rrënjët ideologjike: Marksi dhe Lenini, teoricienët e terrorit.*

Lenini
Në rini shfaq simpati për grupimin terrorist “Vullneti i Popullit”. Pranimi i marksizmit nuk e largon nga kulti për dhunën revolucionare që e frymëzonte gjatë rinisë. Në Nga të fillojmë (1901) kujton : «Parimisht ne nuk kemi hequr dhe nuk mund të heqim dorë nga terrorizmi». Në Ç‘duhet bërë (1902) shprehet për shndërrimin e partisë marksiste ruse në një parti “revolucionarësh profesionist” ideologjikisht kompakte, me një disiplinë të hekurt dhe e të gatshme për të drejtuar kryengritjen e armatosur. Në Dy taktika të socialdemokracisë (1905) deklaron hapur objektiva dhe forma të terrorit në masë: «të lajmë hesapet me carizmin dhe aristokracinë popullore duke zhdukur pa mëshirë armiqtë e lirisë». I thirrur më 1907 përpara Këshillit të partisë lidhur me ashpërsinë e kritikave ndaj menshevikëve, pranon haptazi se me vetëdije ka ndjekur një taktikë për të denigruar kundërshtarin politik dhe për të krijuar urrejtje ndaj tij: ai mendon se revolucionari nuk duhet të kufizohet nga asnjë skrupull moral. Mësimet e Komunës (1908): revolucioni proletar i Komunës dështoi për shkak të zemërgjerësisë së tepruar të proletariatit: «duhej të kishte shfarosur armiqtë», dhe jo «të ushtronte ndikim moral mbi ta». Në Shteti dhe revolucioni (1917) zhvillon idetë e Marksit dhe Engelsit mbi Komunën, duke këmbëngulur mbi faktin që diktatura e proletariatit është e papajtueshme me parlamentarizmin dhe që proletari revolucionar dihet “të thyejë” makinën shtetërore borgjeze. Në Bolshevikët do ta ruajnë pushtetin? (1917): «Revolucioni është lufta e klasave dhe lufta civile më e ashpër dhe më e egër» që kërkon «përdorimin e shpejtë, të ashpër, të pamëshirshëm të dhunës».

Vitin pasardhës, kur kishte arritur tashmë në pushtet, në Diktatura e proletariatit dhe tradhtari Kautsky (1918) sulmon ashpër udhëheqësin socialist gjerman, i cili mbron metodat demokratike dhe kritikon autoritarizmin e bolshevikëve. Në korrik të 1918 sulmon me vendosmëri Zinovev-in që nuk lejoi që bolshevikët e Petersburgut të nisnin “terrorin masiv”. “Duhet të nxisim forma energjike dhe masive terrori kundër kundërrevolucionarëve”. Por vetë Zinovev-i gjatë një asambleje të partisë në Petersburg më 17 shtator të 1918 do të thoshte: “Duhet të bëjmë për vete nëntëdhjetë nga njëqind milion banorët e Rusisë që jetojnë nën sovjetët. Për pjesën tjetër nuk kemi ç’të themi: duhen shfarosur”. Fjalimi u prit me duartrokitje të zjarrta.

Kohët e fundit është publikuar një dokument i vitit 1918 ku Lenini me dorën e vet shkruan që kryengritjet fshatare “duhet të shtypen pa mëshirë”. Urdhëron komunistët e një fshati që “të varin pa hezituar, kështu që njerëzit t’i shohin, të paktën njëqind kulak të njohur”. Në vitin 1919: “Ne nuk njohim as lirinë as barazinë dhe as demokracinë e punës, nëse këto bien në kundërshtim me interesat e emancipimit të punës nga shtypja e kapitalit.” Duke harruar deklaratën mbi të drejtën e popujve për vetëvendosje, në verën e vitit 1920 urdhëron komandantët e Ushtrisë së Kuqe: “ne duhet fillimisht ta sovjetizojmë Lituaninë dhe pastaj t’ua kthejmë lituanëve”. Në Ekstremizmi, sëmundje foshnjarake e komunizmit (1920): “Duhet të përballojmë të gjitha sakrificat – dhe në rast nevoje – të përdorim të dinakëritë dhe djallëzitë, metodat e jashtëligjshme, fshehjen e të vërtetës vetëm për të ndërhyrë te sindikatat, për të ndenjur në to, vetëm për të kryer me çdo çmim një vepër komuniste”. Teorizon “dhunën sistematike ndaj borgjezisë dhe bashkëpunëtorëve të saj”, flet për “pastrimin e truallit të Rusisë nga çdo insekt i dëmshëm: për morra: të pandershmit; dhe çimka: të pasurit, etj.”. Flet për “luftë përfundimtare”, për “luftë të pamëshirshme”, për “zhdukje të pamëshirshme” dhe për “shfarosje të të pasurve gjakpirës”. Quan borgjezët “parazitë” dhe “vampirë”. Në 1922, kur nisi sulmin e parë të madhe ndaj kishës ortodokse: “Saktësisht tani dhe vetëm tani, kur në krahinat e uritura ku njeriu ha njeriun dhe ku qindra dhe mijëra kufoma mbushin rrugët, që ne mundemi (dhe prandaj duhet) të sekuestrojmë të mirat e kishës, duke përdorur energji të pashtershme dhe të pamëshirshme, duke mos u ndalur pa shtypur çdo rezistencë”; “përdorni mbi priftërinjtë formën më ekstreme të ndëshkimit”.

Balabanoff-i, një drejtuese e Internacionales komuniste, kujton cinizmin me të cilin Lenin këshillonte denigrimin e reformistëve dhe të komunistëve që nuk ishin besnikë të Rusisë bolshevike, në mënyrë që t’ju binte reputacioni përballë punëtorëve ose duke korruptuar me të holla kundërshtarët e komunizmit. Në vitin 1924 shkrimtari socialist Gorki përshkruan Leninin, pasi e takoi, si një njeri për të cilin qeniet njerëzore nuk përbëjnë “asnjë lloj interesi” dhe klasa punëtore është vetëm “lëndë e parë” për veprimtari politike. Hipokrizia e tij është sistematike dhe e teorizuar.

Në vitin 1905 është skeptik në lidhje me sovjetët për shkak se nuk janë organizata partie; në 1917 teorizon pushtetin absolut të sovjetëve; që prej marrjes së pushtetit dhe në vijim i boshatis sovjetët nga çdo përmbajtje politike. Deri më 1905, si marksist i vijës së drejtë, pohon se fshatarët janë mikro-borgjezë, pra armiq të luftës socialiste proletare; pas atij viti, kundër menshevikëve, përshtat idenë se fshatarët janë aleatë në luftën socialiste proletare; në 1917 dhe 1918, me qëllim për të bërë për vete fshatarët pranon ndarjen e pronave të mëdha, që deri në atë kohë mbështetej nga socialistët revolucionar por hidhej poshtë nga bolshevikët sepse cilësohej si reaksionare; në 1918 e hedh poshtë për të përshpejtuar kolektivizimin e tokës. Mbështet të drejtën e kombësive për shkëputje por vetëm në bazë të prioriteteve dhe interesave të proletariatit. Liria nuk i intereson: interesohet për eksperimentet e Pavlov-it dhe shpreh keqardhjen që kushtëzimi nuk mund të aplikohet në shkallë të gjerë.

I shkruan Stalinit, në 1922, “ne do ta pastrojmë Rusinë për një kohë të gjatë” dhe, po në atë vit, i shkruan Kurskij-it në lidhje me zëvendësimin e CHEKA-s me GPU-në dhe mënyrat e jashtëligjshme: “Gjykatat nuk duhet t’a eliminojnë terrorin; premtimi do të thotë të mashtrosh veten dhe të tjerët; duhet justifikuar dhe legjitimuar në bazë parimesh të qarta, pa falsitete dhe zbukurime. Formulimi duhet të jetë sa më shumë i mundur i zgjeruar sepse vetëm drejtësia revolucionare dhe ndërgjegjja revolucionare do të vendosin mbi kushtet e aplikimit”.

*Prof. Marco Messeri*

----------


## Ciarli

Derrishtja apo te rrime bashke se jemi te patalentuar por mund te terrorizojme akoma eshte nje gjuhe shume e lashte, por keto jane figura heroike qe nuk u pajtuan me te keqen e fshehte dhe heroizma e tyre e tejkalon llumin dogmatik duke i nxjerre ne breg pa jete por figura historike.

----------

